# Delivery of bunny stuff



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't been here for a few weeks. Left the mummy bunny and her babies back to the rescue. I Have to admit, that it broke my heart. I am getting the hutch built-in the next month for the foster bunnies I will be taking on short-term in the future. Once they get a bunny in with a disability or illness, I will be fostering it long-term as I did with Millie.

I tried to find Megazorb in Belfast to replace the shavings I use for the litter trays. Of course, I couldn't find it here. So I went online and found this place ... Rat Litter & Bedding : Megazorb 85L HUGE BAG Delivery Just £2.90! : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online who deliver it for £2.90!!! I got a number of toys and treats for my 2 with this order. Looking forward to trying the megazorb.
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

cant say I'm too keen on Megazorb its getting everywhere! Think I only paid £10 for a bag tho


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

That's very expensive, I pay £7.95 for my megazorb


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yikes!! Where is it for £7.95 Definitely will have to get it at that price. I heard a lot about Megazorb here and that is why I decided to get it. 
What do you use Emzy if not this. I have been using shavings for a long time but know they can be harmful and so I thought that I would try megazorb.
Thanks x


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I get it from a horse feed shop about half an hour away from me. But I think even somewhere like the hay experts (online) sell it for about £8 with 4.95 delivery, and if you're buying lots of other things there (as I always do, they are great) then it makes sense.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for that. Chez, did you buy the same size bag as mine? I tried horsey shops here and couldn't find any who stocked it - several didn't even know what it was. I will check out the hay specialists. Really though, getting it cheaper by paying the £4.96 PandP won't save me money as I got it posted free after I ordered a few other thing.
The only reason I wanted to change to megazorb was that I wanted to stop using shavings. Does anyone else have suggestions as what an alternative is to the shavings?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm having a nightmare with the megazorb its getting everywhere, the carefresh pieces were much bigger and stayed in the litter trays. I've seen a few paper based non clumping cat litters, I think they'll be my next stop. Ive never had a problem with using hay in litter trays but found they ate what they pooped on too and Georges legs were getting scraggly where he soaked up all his own wee


----------

